# Giảm cân thất bại nguyên nhân do đâu



## bobodinh (27/10/21)

Giảm cân thất bại nguyên nhân do đâu Nếu bạn muốn giảm cân thì tốt nhất nên bỏ ngay những ý nghĩ dưới đây ra khỏi đầu. Hầu hết thời gian, chế độ ăn detox (chỉ ăn các loại rau xanh, các thực phẩm hiếm calo mà không ăn các chất dinh dưỡng hay tinh bột) là Cân phân tích 3 số lẻ một chế độ ăn uống tai nạn. Khi bạn ăn kiêng theo chế độ detox, giảm các thực phẩm khác trong một thời gian, đó lại là tiền đề cho sự tăng cân . Khi cơ thể bạn bất ngờ bị thiếu hụt calo và các chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết. Thời gian đầu bạn có thể sẽ thấy chế độ ăn kiêng này hiệu quả. Nhưng đến khi bạn ăn lại bình thường, cơ thể bạn sẽ lấy lại dinh dưỡng cũng nhiều hơn bình thường giống như 1 người bị bỏ đói lâu ngày bỗng dưng có được 1 bữa tiệc. Và cân nặng của bạn có khả năng tăng nhanh hơn. Cách khắc phục: bạn có thể kết hợp detox với 1 chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý để đảm bảo dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể, và quan trọng là nên kết hợp với tập luyện. Nên tham khảo ý kiến của bác sỹ hoặc chuyên gia trước khi thực hiện để có được một kết quả tốt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Khi đang thừa cân, bạn luôn có ý nghĩ phải giảm cân mà giá cân phân tíchphương pháp tốt nhất là nhịn ăn, nhịn càng nhiều càng tốt. Bạn cố gắng cắt giảm khẩu phần ăn một cách tối đa. Phương pháp này có vẻ mang lại hiệu quả trước mắt nhưng về lâu về dài thì không ổn. Nhịn ăn nhưng không theo khoa học, không biết nên nhịn gì và nên ăn gì sẽ khiến cơ thể bạn thiếu chất nghiêm trọng. Ngoài ra, quá trình trao đổi chất diễn ra chậm cũng đồng nghĩa với việc cân nặng có thể tăng lên. Ăn sáng sẽ bị tăng cân Nhiều người quan niệm ăn sáng sẽ không giảm cân được nên họ quyết định loại bỏ bữa ăn này ra khỏi khẩu phần của mình. Nhưng sau một thời gian dài nghỉ ngơi, lượng thức ăn đã tiêu hao hết, cơ thể cần phải được nạp năng lượng để có đủ sức hoạt động trong ngày. Vì thế, muốn tiếp tục kế hoạch giảm cân của mình hiệu quả và lâu dài, bạn nên ăn sáng đầy đủ với những thức ăn lành mạnh. Chỉ tập trung vào luyện tập thể chất Bạn cần lưu ý rằng: trong chương trình giảm cân luyện tập là rất quan trọng tuy nhiên nó chỉ có vai trò khoảng 10% trong chương trình giảm cân mà thôi. Luyện tập triệt để, nhất là những bài tập tiêu hao nhiều năng lượng cũng là một trong những sai lầm trong giảm cân, nhất là nhóm người từ 40 – 50 tuổi. Nhiều người nhầm tưởng, tập luyện càng nhiều thì mỡ trong cơ thể càng giảm, điều này không hoàn toàn đơn giản như vậy. Muốn giảm cân giá cân phân tích 4 số lẻ, giảm béo thì cơ thể phải có hàm lượng cơ bắp nhiều, muốn cơ bắp nhiều thì phải kết hợp nhiều giải pháp, kể cả ăn uống, luyện tập và tùy thuộc vào điều kiện, khả năng chịu đựng của mỗi người.


----------

